# Installing on esxi using official VMDK files?



## spork (Nov 8, 2019)

I setup a VMWare esxi (free license, 6.5) host the other day on a big old Dell R720. I thought I'd give the pre-made VMDK install a try, but it's not really working.

There's no instructions in the README, but I figured you just upload the VMDK to the vmware host, create a new VM, and then pick the existing disk. On doing that, powering up the VM gives an error: "Unsupported or invalid disk type 2 for 'scsi0:0'. Ensure that the disk has been imported." and "Unable to create virtual SCSI device for 'scsi0:0' (/vmfs/volumes/5daba88d-4f4e2cd0-49fc-e0db5520ea6e/FreeBSD 12/FreeBSD 12.vmdk)".

Googling this has very little info. One suggestion was to create a new "empty" disk and then manually delete it and copy in the pre-made FreeBSD VMDK, but that gives the same error.

Any tips on this? Anyone else verified the 12.1 VMDK works?


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 8, 2019)

This sounds similar.








						Unsupported or invalid disk type 2 for 'scsi0:0'. Ensure that the disk has been imported
					

I just created a new virtual machine (kerio connect) on esxi 6.5 server from an existing .vmdk file.  when I try to start the virtual machine, I keep getting the following error:   Unsupported or




					stackoverflow.com


----------



## spork (Nov 8, 2019)

Perfect! I wonder why the VMDKs for FreeBSD are created as IDE instead of SCSI or SATA?

Another time where I miss out on answers by trying to narrow my search with "freebsd" in my google query...


----------

